# How Do I Get "My Website" to Show in Posts?



## Ron2 (May 18, 2013)

Even though I’ve been using many of TUG’s valuable services for the past 5 months with great success I might add, I still have questions on how to make certain features work. I’ve noticed that several members have their personal website linked through the “My Website” link at the bottom of each of their BBS postings. I have entered my Home Page URL in the Control Panel Details but it never shows up when I post a comment on the BBS. Am I missing something?


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2013)

It is entered as part of your signature,


----------



## SmithOp (May 18, 2013)

To expand on Rons answer, you need to use a little HTML code so that My Website text is displayed instead of the link, here is how.  Put it in your signature.

http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_links.asp


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2013)

That or just type in "my website"  highlight it and click on the "link" button and enter your url in the box that appears


----------



## Ron2 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you Ron and Dave! 
Like everything else on TUG, once you know what you're doing, its simple and works great.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2013)

nice site

I wonder if it helps to be named Ron if you rent Wyndham timeshares...You are the third I know of that rents


----------

